# Intro'ed a guy



## Clouder (22/12/15)

So me and @Casper went to the local steel store Yesterday to buy some.... uhh... steel... when we saw the oak behind the counter vapin' away on what appears to be a Twisp clone... ( I had a drag and it was WEAK!)

So we spoke to the guy about Vaping and so forth, turns out he's way down on smoking. Then I said to him but he should get a mod... He's like WTF is THAT? Showed him and he was like...."WWWWOOOOOOWWWW! What is THIS!?" Told him all about it, how it works, how to refill it etc etc etc. 

Told him about the forum, the advice, the VapeMeet etc, he was very intrigued. So hopefully we'll get him on here and assist him with vaping the PROPER way!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

Way to go!


----------



## Alex (22/12/15)

Thumbsup


----------



## DoubleD (22/12/15)

Well done guys


----------



## kev mac (23/12/15)

Clouder said:


> So me and @Casper went to the local steel store Yesterday to buy some.... uhh... steel... when we saw the oak behind the counter vapin' away on what appears to be a Twisp clone... ( I had a drag and it was WEAK!)
> 
> So we spoke to the guy about Vaping and so forth, turns out he's way down on smoking. Then I said to him but he should get a mod... He's like WTF is THAT? Showed him and he was like...."WWWWOOOOOOWWWW! What is THIS!?" Told him all about it, how it works, how to refill it etc etc etc.
> 
> Told him about the forum, the advice, the VapeMeet etc, he was very intrigued. So hopefully we'll get him on here and assist him with vaping the PROPER way!


Spread the good word brother!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casper (23/12/15)

Yes it was awesome stuff! 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

